# Mirena IUD...IT FELL OUT.



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

old


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't really have an answer other than wait and see, but from personal experience, I usually have 3-4 days of fertile CM before I actually ovulate, so if you DTD CD12, then didn't ovulate until day 16 or 17, you are probably fine.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I wasn't checking my cv regularly before


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

how long had your IUD been in place?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

9 months?

My period is due tomorrow, tests still negative.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Mirena can screw up your cycles for a little while after it is out. I had periods every two weeks, then just spotting, then really long cycles. Eek on the falling out! I was always a little worried about that. If it's been 13 days, you're likely to test positive by now if you were pregnant, but definitely should by tomorrow.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I would guess that the level of hormone secreted by the IUD would have made your endometrial lining unreceptive to an egg this month.


----------



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

My Mirena fell out too, but I never really got regular periods while on it. Your cycle probably wasn't regular? About 2 months after mine came out (I had it in starting 6 weeks postpartum, then for about 1.5 years) my periods came back and were perfectly on schedule.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Massive ovarian cyst was causing the lack of periods.


----------

